# Brake light & blinker problem



## lipps199 (Sep 3, 2009)

I just bought a 91 Maxima and I'm having trouble with The Head lights, turn signals, and brake lights. When I engage the blinker the light stays on(doesnt blink) and they only come on in the front. Also my tail lights work but the brake lights don't. Ive checked the fuses and fusible links and they are fine. Someone that previously owned it put a cd player in it. Could they have messed something up behind the radio?


----------



## autopartsguy (Sep 2, 2009)

check the ground wires and screws to the bulb socketts on the tail lights the screws come loose all the time on nissans
hope this helps
Rick


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

I would check the flasher unit under the dash to hear if it is clicking if not it is probably the fault with the blinkers. If not check the earths on the rear blinkers. The brake light problem might be a fault in the switch on the brake pedal, put a mutimeter on it to check that the switch is ok and check that there is power to the switch, it may have been disturbed fitting the stereo. Best of luck.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

pull the tail light sockets and clean the corrosion that is most likely there


----------

